# New member, new Hegie. Couple Q's.



## Jamesnns (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello.  
My daughter decided to buy a Hedgie, now named "Spyro." We got him yesterday.
She did "some" research, but not a lot...Ive now taken that part over... a little too late, but i think Im getting it right.

He's a cute little bugger...kind of like having a pet Pineapple as a pet.
He IS very loving...weird huh? He's about 5 months old, and in good health. He likes to burrow and cuddle. He's quite the explorer too. I've learned very quickly NOT to make sudden noises while holding him. I coughed while holding him and him balled up and the quills showed me just how sharp they are. LOL.....
We're using our old lizard cage(Fish tank with screened top) which has a heat pad underneath (which Ive made a thermostat using a light dimmer switch) It works well in conjunction with the digital thermometer.
I've split the tank into two parts(50 gallon long)One side has a felt(ish) flooring where we put his hiding igloo and hid food dish. The other side(separated by a thin piece of wood) has appropriate bedding material where his wheel is. The water bottle hangs over the bedding area too.

Spyro has a vet "check-up" next Monday. He appears to be in very good health. Good quills, nails have been trimmed, ears, nose, eyes, rear-end, feet...all look great.

So...a couple a questions/concerns.
This am, we noticed that he seems to be biting the water bottles tip. It has a metal drip end. We can hear him kind of grinding away at it. He also licks it. Can the little guy chip a tooth? The "salesman" said the water bottle was fine....but ill defer to you guys here as the real professionals. Replacing with a water dish is OK by us if this is what we need to do. Nothings too good for our little guy. Some advice here would be appreciated.

He hasn't "found" his wheel yet. He's climbed into it...just hasn't run" in it. Maybe he's just getting acquainted with his new surroundings? Its been less than 24 hrs..so..?

He seems to be "snuffing" or "sneezing" and licking his nose a bit..but only when we take him out of his cage. We don't see any discharge from his nose. Is this due to his new surroundings? He'll be at the vet soon, so I'll remember to bring that up.

What "color" does he look like?

He LOVES his kibble. Im in fear my neighbors will file a noise compliant as he eats so LOUDLY... :lol: He also likes his carrots. We have a list of "Do not feed" items for him, and we'll follow the advice Ive read here about meals, food and treats.

He really is very lovable. He likes to come out and clime on us, explore and burrow just about anywhere he can fit. We can put our hand out and he'll just clime right on. Late last night, he climbed into my daughters hands, curled up and went to sleep. From what Ive read...thats kind of weird? The only thing is, he really doesn't like sudden noises. He'll put his face down and hide it when startled...or like when he was in my hands and I coughed, he balled up FAST and his quills went straight out. Ouch!

Thanks for your time, and as a reward, here's a pic of our little guy Spyro.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

First of all, aquariums are not recommended due to poor ventilation. Most people here use large rabbit/guinea pig cages with solid bottoms or the C&C cage (cubes and coroplast). Heat pads are also insufficient as the only source of heat as they do not heat the air, only the floor. Most people use space heaters or CHEs set up with a thermostat.

Second of all, yes, hedgehogs can chip their teeth or even get their tongues caught on the water bottles with metal balls. My rescue hog lost one of his teeth because of this very reason. Most people here use water bowls/dishes to avoid this problem. Also bottles are an unnatural drinking position.

Give him time with the wheel. Some hogs take a while to figure it out 

Is he sneezing or snuffling? There is a big difference in the sound. If he is just snuffling it probably means that he is just curious. Sneezing sounds... well, like a sneeze  If you notice he is doing it excessively, then it's time to take him to the vet.

For the color we'll need more pics but it looks like he's a white bellied chocolate pinto.

Kashi, my first hog, is a cuddler too. He does what you described. Kashi will crawl onto my palm and sleep. It sounds like you have a very friendly boy on your hands 

Can't wait 'til we see more pics of cutie Spyro!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to HHC and congrats on your hog he's stunning!  Here's a link to a awersome book that will explain so much, it's a free download viewtopic.php?f=2&t=18325

Water bottles are not that good to use they can lead to dehydration and chipped teeth, not to mention it's a unnatural drinking position. Most of us use a small wide heavy ceramic crock, sold in most any petstore.

Glad you are taking him in for a checkup, it's possible he could have issues since he is sneezing and licking his nose.

I'd guess white bellied chocolate from that photo, so cute!


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

yes, hedgehogs can chip their teeth on water bottles. water bottles arn't a good choice for hedgehogs because their mouth is so small, they can chip their teeth and it also puts strain on their neck to have to reach up. i would suggest getting a water dish as soon as you can. the water dish is much more natural for your hedgie, but be sure to get a ceramic one, because it's easy for the hedgies to tip over plastic ones! 

spyro is very cute  but i'm not good with colors so i will leave that to someone else.

oh, and welcome to HHC!


----------



## Jamesnns (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks....

I already have a ceramic water dish, it was the Geckos dish from long ago. it will be changed just after I post this.

I also just searched Youtube for sneezing Vs. snuff(l)ing.

He is sneezing.But only when out of his cage, and I don't see any discharge from his nose. He'll be at the vet Monday, so Ill have that checked out then.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Quick questions, what kind of wheel do you have for him and what kind of bedding do you have in his tank?


----------



## Jamesnns (Jun 22, 2012)

SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> Quick questions, what kind of wheel do you have for him and what kind of bedding do you have in his tank?


The wheel is large, it 'fits" him. Its plastic, no holes and has "ridges" inside around it spaced about 1-2" apart and is placed at about a 10dg angle. He;s been in it, but he hasn't "run" in it yet. I read up on that prior to buying it.

The bedding is "Carefresh Natural"

Is this brand OK..The "salesman" said it was fine for Hedgies.









Oh...and the other side I have what I used for the Gecko...its a flat kinda feltish material. Little nails won't get caught up in it. Its a reptile mat.

And on a side note. I just took him out a while ago and laid down with him. He snuggled up against me and went to sleep. Really? Too cute.


----------



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

The wheel sounds like it would either be a Comfort Wheel or a Silent Spinner. Is it one colour or two? If it's two colours, it's a Silent Spinner. Silent Spinners aren't safe for hedgehogs because of the small slit down the middle, which can catch and rip off toe nails. So if you bought that one I'd take it back and exchange it for a 12" Giant Comfort Wheel . If he just fits the wheel right now, he'll quickly out grow it. 

Carefresh actually isn't great for hedgehogs, especially that one. Fleece liners are the most recommend thing because they are the only bedding that is completely safe . Carefresh has risks to using it such as,
-mites
-blockage from ingestion
-can get stuck in the penis shaft (ouch)
-gets stuck in the quills (not a risk but annoying)
-messy (not a risk but annoying)
-dusty which can lead to respiratory problems
-can dry out the skin
-gets in the food and water bowls which can lead to ingestion
-can't see the poop and pee clearly so you can't tell if there is a change in colour, texture or blood

Shavings have similar risks. If you determine on using Carefresh you'll want to get the white. It has all of the above risks but you can see poop and pee better. Fleece is still the best option in my option  

Does he have a daylight setup? Hedgehogs need to have a light by there cage on 12-14 hours a day and it has to be the same time every day. It will stop him from going into hibernation which is deadly to our pet hedgehogs. You'll want a heat lamp or space heater as well because heat mats don't heat the air. It'd be best if you can get a new cage. Tanks aren't recommended because they don't provide enough ventilation and the smell of ammonia is trapped inside. 

What are you feeding? Pet stores normally don't know what they are talking about when it comes to hedgehogs.


----------



## Jamesnns (Jun 22, 2012)

Seems as Ive done absolutely everything wrong.


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

Jamesnns said:


> Seems as Ive done absolutely everything wrong.


don't worry. hedgehogs arn't a common pet & there isn't a lot of information on keeping them as pets,so it can be hard to get everything right, but we're here to help you.  let us know if you have any more questions. There are a lot of experienced owners on here giving good information. take the advice given and your hedgie should be fairly happy 

it's never to late to fix your mistakes... but you shouldn't procrastinate. when it comes to a pet i'd say fix the mistakes ASAP. 

let us know how things work out.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

> Seems as Ive done absolutely everything wrong.


No you haven`t.  You obviously care about Spyro`s well being and you are doing more research on how to best take care of him. You also were observant enough to see he might be having trouble with the water bottle and that he was sneezing and you found a vet and are going for a wellness exam. Those are all good things. 

Welcome to HHC, Spyro is adorable.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah don't feel so bad! You've set up the vet appointment which is AWESOME. Most people come here without even thinking that small animals should get vet checkups. You're doing great. You're reaching out for help, verifying your info., and you've set up an appointment with a vet. That is a lot more than what other "responsible" owners do


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Jamesnns said:


> Seems as Ive done absolutely everything wrong.


Naa, you have just had bad advice. There are a lot of pet stores, breeders and even veterinarians that are still recommending methods which I consider to be "old school." Meaning they were what was considered the norm 16+ years ago and no one has updated themselves on the better methods of caring for these little ones.

You actually have done something very right. You have found yourself a forum where there are very caring individuals and the best part you are listening and willing to change what you are doing. From that alone, you are the type of owner we like. We adore people who are willing to listen to what we have to say and can see how what we say is a better way.

I will note that if you cannot do fleece liners, look for the ultra white version of the carefresh. While it has lots of downsides still, the ultra white color will at least help you detect blood or discoloration of feces or urine. It is at least in my opinion one of the better substrate beddings.

Welcome to our forum, and keep asking questions. Its the best way to learn how to spoil these little guys absolutely rotten.


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

your doing just fine! and we're all here for you!


----------



## Jamesnns (Jun 22, 2012)

The vet we just got back from was a TOTAL failure.
Waited 1:20 to get in after appt. time.
She then proceeded to *lecture us* on how difficult it is to have a hedgehog. She then stated Spyro "looked" fine and she would need several hours, possibly overnight to "evaluate" him, as she needed notice and licking the nose, sneezing or his snot bubbles.
I do *NOT* need a *LECTURE*, I need *INFORMATION* to help *ME* properly care for this new Pet.

I tried to explain what we had for his cage, his food, his wheel, his lights, his heating...she didn't listen to a word we said.

The only thing she did was weigh him. He's 300g.

*We will seek out another vet. *Unfortunately, our Reg. Vet for our Dog doesn't "do" Hedgehogs.

IMO, there's NOTHING I cannot do, or won't do no matter how "difficult" it is. Ive raised Geckos...those aren't "easy" either.

We left, I did NOT pay her fee.

I honestly don't think she knew diddly about Hedgehogs...I think that time we waited was her looking On-line for information.

We left, I did NOT pay her fee.

I get it, Hedgies aren't the easiest pet to own. They require certain care, food, housing...ect, ect. I get it. No problem, Ill do it.

I didn't go there to be treated like a 12year old school boy.

Can you tell I'm a little pissy?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Well that sucks. An overnight stay to evaluate him? Um ok. Bet she wanted to charge you for the overnight stay too.

What is his sneezing like? Is it only just after he wakes up?


----------



## Jamesnns (Jun 22, 2012)

Kalandra said:


> Well that sucks. An overnight stay to evaluate him? Um ok. Bet she wanted to charge you for the overnight stay too.
> 
> *What is his sneezing like?* Is it only just after he wakes up?


Once active, he'll sneeze every few seconds. Yesterday his snout was very wet, he was blowing snot bubbles (although the snot was clear) and licking his nose quite often.

He's eating and drinking well, he's pooping, he's "attitude" is great. My daughter tells me some quiills hace been coming out, I havent seen any, bt maybe he's qullling...idk....

This is WHY I took hin to the Vet today.

I need ANSWERS.

No worries, Ill get them. My wife and Daughter are upstaires now trying to find another Vet.

It'll all be OK.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome on HHC! You're doing well so far, with your research and your care for him  he is cute! 
Too bad it didn't work out with the vet. It sounds like he has an URI, which should be treated. But if you'll find another vet I'm sure that will be done


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you looked at the HHC forum for vet listing? viewforum.php?f=37

The Hedgehog Welfare Society also has a pretty decent list of veterinarians broken down into states. It may help you located a better one:

http://hedgehogwelfare.org/veterinarians.asp

Good luck.


----------



## Jamesnns (Jun 22, 2012)

OK...Found another Vet who states he's good with Hedgies.
We have an appt Thursday, the soonest we could get in.

Updates....
Cage is the same for now. I ordered an open cage, one I looked at here, with a solid bottom, its in shipping.

His water bottle has been replaced with a ceramic dish
His bedding is 1/2 felt, 1/2 fleece.
He still isn't using his wheel. We're thinking about getting a walking globe thing. OK?
The heating issue is still the same. Room temp in my daughters room is fairly constant at 76 degrees.
I have a heater, both the one that sits underneath and a ceramic space heater.
I have a digital thermometer.

Btw..Play time today was so cool...he would venture out, maybe 5-6 feet, the RUN back to us. He crawls all over us. I did NOT notice any sneezing outside...so right now ALL my daughters bedroom blankets etc are being washed in fragrance free detergent, and the carpet is being vacuumed as we speak. She has an indoor cat as well, could that be the cause of the sneezing.(Her cat has NO interest in Spyro)The current cage has a locked vented top.

He IS a cute little bugger...


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Hm as for the wheeling, you can try leaving a treat on it to see if he'll get on it, or you can try putting him on it and keeping your hand in front to block him in and make him move so he learns what its for. The walk in globe thing youre talking about is a hamster ball right? Those are not recommended because they can be dangerous. Since hedgies poop and pee while they run, they would be trapped in the ball with their excrement and fumes, and that can cause health problems, also since they have slits meant for waste to fall through the slits are too small and can rip out nails. But it sounds like youre doing a great job with Spyro so far, so kudos!  He is a total cutie!


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

The sneezing, snot bubbles and licking of the nose sounds like an URI (upper respiratory infection), it's a common illness that tends to affect hedgies, but it's treatable, usually by oral antibiotics given through syringe. Your new vet should be able to fix you up. Sounds like the old vet didn't know what the heck she was talking about. 

I would try and leave treats on the wheel as well but never fear, when I obtained my first hedgehog at 6 months old a long time ago, she had never seen a wheel. When I put a wheel in her cage it took her NINE months to warm up to it! So I'm sure Spyro will warm up to it eventually. 

Those hamster balls also tend to have little holes or cracks in them that have been known to rip out little hedgehog nails so it's not a good idea.


----------



## Jamesnns (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks.

The gerbil ball..or whatever is 86'd.

We're going to try treats on the wheel and see if that helps.


----------



## Jamesnns (Jun 22, 2012)

*Update*

Looks like Spyro is going to be just fine.
He does have a mild URI and is being treated with Enroflaxcin (sp)... something (don't have in front of me)

He's turned into a poop MACHINE...
Maybe the first few days he was nervous or something and now he's eating more...but good Lord man...this guy knows how to poop.
I wish I had his regularity ... :lol:

So, he's doing well, loving his new "cage"...I still can't get him on the wheel. Leaving treats hasn't worked.
He's out playing...mostly exploring a couple hours everyday. We can now take him out of his cage without him balling up on us. I still use a glove just in case, but my daughter just puts her hand in, he climbs aboard and off he goes.

Here's your reward for reading..
A new picture of Spyro.

How can you NOT love that face?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

enrofloxacin is Baytril. A powerful antibiotic. Just a heads up, you may discover your hedgehog's stool turning lovely shades of green while on it. Baytril can do a number on their GI quite quickly. To help, you can give a probiotic (like acidolphilus). If you do, give the probiotic about midway between the antibiotic doses, otherwise it just gets killed off before it can help.


----------



## Jamesnns (Jun 22, 2012)

Kalandra said:


> enrofloxacin is Baytril. A powerful antibiotic. Just a heads up, you may discover your hedgehog's stool turning lovely shades of green while on it. Baytril can do a number on their GI quite quickly. To help, you can give a* probiotic (like acidolphilus)*. If you do, give the probiotic about midway between the antibiotic doses, otherwise it just gets killed off before it can help.


Thanks...
Where do I find it?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Health food stores. Its a people supplement. It can usually be found in the supplement/vitamin section in a refrigerator. I recommend starting them on probiotics as you start the antibiotics. Once he is off the antibiotic, I'd keep using the probiotic for a week to help the GI settle.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Just read your thread and wanted to say that you are doing a great job! I wish all new hedgie owners were as responsive and quick as you. I'm super impressed!


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

Kalandra said:


> Health food stores. Its a people supplement. It can usually be found in the supplement/vitamin section in a refrigerator. I recommend starting them on probiotics as you start the antibiotics. Once he is off the antibiotic, I'd keep using the probiotic for a week to help the GI settle.


Probiotics are found in any grocery store they are very common one off the top of my head is pearl you can find it at walmart also yogurts have it in them but look for ones that say they have active cultures. I know some people give their hedgehogs a bit of yogurt that is why I stated that. but you can find it in pill form and I think powder form, not a 100% sure. But I know you don't have to go to a special store to find them, at least where I am.


----------



## EllieKRitt (Jun 25, 2012)

Just so you know, you are not and were not doing everything wrong. And poeple on here are not professionals, they just own a pet. I've had a Silent Spinner for a long time with no problems at all, and I have a friend who has a lot of experience and they've always used water bottles but not a single chipped tooth. Don't change to one person's opinion, I always do more research than just a few pet shop owner's answers.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

It is fortunate that you have not had a bad experience with the silent spinner, but if you are wondering why so many of us do not recommend it, here is a thread that explains it:

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=14937


----------

